# Whippet x jack Russell ??



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

More and more people ask me if Ted has Whippet in him, and the more I look at him, the more I kind of see what they're talking about! What do you think? I know jack Russell's have no standard so it's possible. 

Here's what he has in common with whippets and there are some pictures for you to look at and a couple of whippets to see what your opinion is:

*he has long straight legs and his build is very thin and sleek
*his colouring is more blonde than red and he has black points on his face like his muzzle and above the eyes
*his ears are massive and go all over the place! flop over at the ends
*he has a permanent frown
*his eyes are round and stick out, he has fantastic sight and they are light brown in colour which is unusual to jack Russell's
*he is VERY fast, as fast as his border collie x Alsatian friend
* his nose is really long and he has a great sense of smell
*hes very sociable with other dogs and always has been! but is quite sensitive and loyal to his owners.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I see feist. They are a general type of hunting dog, generally a blend of terrier and sighthound. Rat terriers are a standardized feist, but there are many more bred for hunting with a fairly wide variety in appearance. There are also lurchers, which are sighthound crosses.

ETA: Edited to correct lurcher/feist confusion.


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeh I see, he could have anything in him. everyone comments on his frown and eyes, his mum and dad were jack Russell's, but his dad was quite pointy and long legged so I think it's probably from his side


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, well if you saw the parents, then I would say he's probably all Jack Russel. Even purebred dogs can vary a lot in their looks.


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

Just thinks he's strange looking and his dad was similar so could've had something else in him as his owner was just breeding them as a one off :S maybe it's just the way Ted has turn out and he's all Russell


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

My fiancé's family owned a very leggy JRT for many years. She looked a lot like yours, and I never suspected whippet. She was aaaaalll JRT in personality, for sure. Haha. I'm definitely no expert on JRT breed, but I've seen different varieties within supposed purebreds. Everything from short and stocky to tall and lean (reminds me of a deer). I don't know if the latter variety is "correct" for the breed, simply the backyard bred version, or what. I've seen 'em, though. Particularly if you know the parents, I doubt Ted is mixed.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Lurchers seem to usually be herder x sighthound or bully terrier x sighthound. I hear rat terriers referred to as feists. 

At any rate your dog looks like a JRT to me.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Lurchers seem to usually be herder x sighthound or bully terrier x sighthound. I hear rat terriers referred to as feists.
> 
> At any rate your dog looks like a JRT to me.


Oh right, feists. That's what I meant. lol Well, lurchers and feists, I just confused them into one thing.


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

So seems he is a JRT  he's just gorgeous anyway


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Lurchers seem to usually be herder x sighthound or bully terrier x sighthound. I hear rat terriers referred to as feists.
> 
> At any rate your dog looks like a JRT to me.



Rat terriers are feists, not all feists are rat terriers. They're usually some cobbled together mix of scent hound, sight hound, and terrier, put together and bred for the sole purpose of being squirrel dogs. Rat Terriers CAME from that same background, but solidified into a breed. Feists as muttly mutt purpose bred working dogs are still a thing. ...basically they're a type, not a breed.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

He reminds be of my male JRT. Looks all Jack to me!


----------

